# Bleaching Algae



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

What is the plant supposed to look like AFTER it got bleached? The algae lost most of its colour and is now a white/transparant thing. But they are still attached to the stem and leaves of the plant. HOWEVER, I noticed that the stem and leaves of my plants have lost some of its colours too. Is this normal?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In general, the plant should look as it did before the bleach dip (minus the algae, of course). Depending on the type of plant you have will determine what the plant might look like after the bleach dip (you don't want to bleach dip for too long, as plants are also adversely affected by the bleach). Of course, since you did bleach dip your plants, they might show some discolouration, etc.

The algae definitely sounds like it's dead/dying, so try to remove as much as you can manually, and then dunk the plants into a bath with 3x dechlorinator to ensure that all the bleach is neutralized. Hopefully, when you place the plant(s) back into your tank, it'll bounce back.


----------

